# Uptime eines Win 2003 Servers abfragen



## gello (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch evtl. ein Tool bzw. Befehl, mit dem ich die Uptime eines Windows 2003 Servers abfragen kann. Am besten wär natürlich, wenn ich die Abfrage von jedem Rechner im Netzwerk aus starten könnten.


----------



## Eichel65 (14. September 2007)

Ich komme jetzt gerade nicht an meinen win2k3-Server ran, aber unter WinXP/Vista geht es noch mit ->
In die CommandLine gehen ( cmd ) -> "systeminfo" -> Danach solltest du die Uptime sehen ;D

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

Gruß


----------



## Culebra (17. September 2007)

Probier's mal hiermit...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/232243


----------

